# Suicide Fact Sheet



## making_art (Nov 21, 2014)

Suicide Fact Sheet 
Canadian Psychological Association
2014

This new fact sheet contains answers to questions about suicide and links to resources in Canada, the USA and internationally: 


What every Canadian needs to know.

Who is at risk?

What are some of the signs to look for if you are concerned that someone is considering suicide?

How do you talk to someone about suicide?

How do I get help if I or a loved one is thinking about suicide?

Where do I turn if the situation is urgent?

Where can I get mental health help?


----------



## Retired (Nov 22, 2014)

This is an excellent comprehensive fact sheet containing numerous resources for anyone who wants to be of assistance to a person who appears to be suicidal.

It's important to reach out and ask specifically to the person thought to be in crisis, using words and language we might not otherwise be accustomed to using.

It is not recommended to use substitute words or euphimisms, like hurting yourself, going home or checking out.  Asking directly, :Are you thinking about suicide?" makes it clear you are both talking about the same thing, and quickly clarifies the other person's intentions.

Asking directly also signals the person in crisis that you are ready and able to discuss the subject of suicide openly.

As stated in the excellent PDF article, as a lay person, you should not try to provide therapy nor try to solve the person's problem, but rather figure out ways to keep the person safe until you can agree on a plan for the person in crisis to see a competent medical professional who can provide the care that person needs and can only get from  a competently trained medical professional.

The best you can do is to be understanding, supportive, and to provide "suicide first aid" by keeping the person safe, removing immediate suicidal threats and guiding the person to a place or to an individual where competent professional care can be provided.


----------

